# my bachmann sound?



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

I also put this question in the beginers forum. 
Recently I acquired a preowned Bachmann big hauler passenger set that I have been searching for. This is my first go with a bachmann G scale train my other 2 engines are LGB. Question is I cannot get the sound to work. I took the tender apart to have a look and all wires are attached securely, the board looks fine with nothing swelled or burst and the battery contacts are clean. In fact I bent them up a little bit to make sure of contact when a new battery is slid into place. There is a switch on the backside of the engine for the sound and this is "on". Does the signal for the sound unit get picked up via the front truck or the main wheels on the engine? I hate to take the engine apart if I don't have to. I already looked in the gear box because I thought it was noisy but maybe that is with all Bachmanns? Thanks, Todd


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

I believe there should be an off/on volume nob on bottom of tender...........Jim


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

The contacts for the chuff are on one of the driver axles. The connector from the tender has to be plugged into the loco. There is a switch near the connector on the loco which has to be turned on.


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

you can check the sound unit in the tender to make sure it's working, by shorting out the the plug that comes out of the tender with a couple of pins...


----------

